# Spray gun recomendations..............



## Blewbyou (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm building a Martin D28 and am at the finishing stage and was looking for recomendations for a decent gun but not over the top on price. I am planning on building more guitars so I'm looking for something that will last.
Thanks
Blewbyou


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I think I have written this here somewhere else, but here goes again:

in terms of spraying something like lacquer, for the price you can't beat an import gravity feed spray gun (HVLP is better but not 100% necessary). I have some 5 and 600 dollar guns I use in my shop (Graco, Binks and Devilbiss) for spraying furniture, but I also have near a dozen cheapo cup and gvty feed guns I use for touch up and staining. 

I really think the finishline series from Devilbiss is a great buy, you should be able to get the 1/2 litre gravity feed gun for lacquers (blue cap) for under $100. Its also safe for water base finishes (ie wont rust inside).

The Porter Cable guns are also very good but they are not made as well IMO.

These newer less expensive guns are quite good and if you keep them clean they will last a long time.

AJC


----------



## Blewbyou (Jan 17, 2007)

Could you tell me where I could get either the finishline Devilbiss or the porter cable gun?
Thanks Blew


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Porter Cable tools are sold at a lot of larger tool supply places. They make a lot of hand tools like routers,drills, drivers, etc.

The Devilbiss finish line guns are carried here by NAPA. I would think most of the automotive supply places would have them or something similar.

AJC


----------



## Blewbyou (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Alot
Blew


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a place I found on-line a while back. Canadian outfit and all prices in Canadian Funds.

Boss Tools


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is a place I found on-line a while back. Canadian outfit and all prices in Canadian Funds.
> 
> Boss Tools


Again they are cheap guns. Most of the nozzles are almost too big. I would stick to Devilbliss. I know this is an old thread but he is in Omemee. I bought my good gun at a ( be darned if I can remember the name) store in Peterborough on the Queensway that deals in nothing but autopaints. 

Princess auto has some cheap guns as well.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Princess Auto has a HVLP turbine for $120..any one try one? The price scares me..

Regards Ian


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ian John said:


> Princess Auto has a HVLP turbine for $120..any one try one? The price scares me..
> 
> Regards Ian


Good chance it won't push enough material. I had a cheapy once and that was the problem... got a link ?. They have a crappy site.. don't like going there.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

It's listed at $169.. Touch up one and I am not familiar with what would be a minimum for spraying a guitar. I don't like buying crap but if it works good??

http://www.princessauto.com/air/paint-guns/0450070-turbine-hvlp-spray-system

Regards Ian


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like the same gun I used to have. It sprayed.... . When I was spraying waterbased lacquer it almost met the requirements for the amount of material needed to be moved..... almost. In reality it didn't break it up fine enough. You had to shoot about 2 to 3 inches away to get it to lay correctly. 

You have a compressor already?


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

No go then on el chepo! I do have a good size compressor but was looking for the benifits of less overspray,waste. Not up on HVLP or finishes in any experienced way.

How about the buzy bee line up?

http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/product10?&NMCLASS=00228&NSBCLASS=09000&NETID=1853040925092642454

Regards Ian


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Why not just get an HVLP gun? You just turn the pressure down at the gun.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

The noise of the compressor is another reason. The thought of burrrr.burrr..burrr with a quiet system is dreamy..

Regards Ian


----------

